# Could bleeding after intercourse be a sign of pregnancy?



## AnnaCat09

First I would like to give a TMI warning but I really need some input so I apologize.

My husband and I have been ttc for almost six months now and last night we did the BD and this morning when I went to the bathroom there was some bleeding, more than spotting less than a period. When I wiped there was just a spot of pink on the paper. Could this be Implantation bleeding or just blood from the cervix from being hit during the BD?

Your input is very much appreciated!!


----------



## wildflower23

no, it probably means nothing.


----------



## Candy Cane

Without prying too much, it sounds like you might have had an 'energetic time' and maybe torn a bit?

You wouldn't get implantation bleeding the day after sex as the implantation cycle takes much longer than this, ie if that BD was your successful time then implantation would happen 5-10 days later.


----------



## AnnaCat09

I didn't think it was implantation bleeding from the night before I was more thinking that the night before helped it out. We have been ttc for 6 months, doing the BD almost every other day for that six months. So I was thinking/hoping it was from a week ago. I'm sure its nothing but, of course I want it to be.


----------



## sg0720

you are a lucky woman i wish i could BD every other day for 6months LOL..good luck hope you get your BFP


----------



## Leafy

Hey hon, I had this same experience last Sunday, posted a thread about it here too! But lo and behold, today my period came :( people said it may have been the start of my period but then didnt see anything for 5 days!! but anyway, that's my experience with it :hugs:


----------



## Candy Cane

AnnaCat09 said:


> I didn't think it was implantation bleeding from the night before I was more thinking that the night before helped it out. We have been ttc for 6 months, doing the BD almost every other day for that six months. So I was thinking/hoping it was from a week ago. I'm sure its nothing but, of course I want it to be.

Sorry hon, I misread that thinking you thought it was IB from that session :blush: 

Keep us posted on progress!


----------



## Loveyoumore

Well last night after we DTD I had some dark red (not bright) spotting for a few minutes then it turned to pink and stopped. I was 7 or 8 dpo yesterday so I thought that maybe it was implantation bleeding, but it could have very well been from the sex..Though, I havent bled from sex in quite a long time lol and when I did it was only a tiny bit and bright red. You know, cause its fresh blood, because you tore or something. and we definitely didnt have rough sex at all! Sorry if I'm babbling on lol.


----------



## cluckymumof5

I've just been diagnosed with adenomyosis (endometriosis of the uterine muscles) and one of the first signs is bleeding during or after intercourse. If it continues it might pay to have an ultrasound and get checked out.


----------

